# ياسر محجوب - المبادئ العامة للرسم المعماري



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (9 أكتوبر 2010)

د. ياسر محجوب 

سلسلة  مقدمة في التصميم المعماري - 2 - 



النقطة و الخط و المستوى و الحجم





النقطة و الخط و المستوى و الحجم

 النقطة 
هي المكون الأول للأشكال كلها و لها موقع في الفراغ يوضح بالإحداثيات الفراغية. و النقطة ساكنة بطبيعتها و ليس لها اتجاه و توحي بالمركزية. و تقع فى بداية و نهاية الخط او عند تقاطع خطين أو أركان الحجم. و ليس للنقطة شكل محدد و لكنها تنظم الفراغ من حولها و تسيطر عليه باستقرارها و سكونها. و عندما تتحرك النقطة من مركز المجال يكون لها سيطرة البصرية على المجال. و ليس للنقطة أبعاد أو شكل محدد و لكن لها موقع فى الفراغ يحدد بالإحداثيات الثلاثة مع المستويات الأساسية.





النقطة بداية الأشكال





احداثيات النقطة في الفراغ


 الخط 
هو امتداد للنقطة في اتجاه واحد و له طول و اتجاه و موقع فى الفراغ. و يحدد الخط بنقطة في بدايته و نقطة في نهايته. والخط المستقيم هو اقصر مسافة بين نقطتين. و النقطتين في بداية و نهاية الخط يحددان بدايته و نهايته او يحددان جزء من خط اكبر. و للخط طول و لكن ليس له عرض او عمق. و فى حين ان النقطة ساكنة فان الخط يتميز بالديناميكية و الحركة فهو يحدد مسار نقطة متحركة و يوحي الحركة و الاتجاه و النمو. و الخط من أهم عناصر تحديد المكونات البصرية فهو يربط و يحيط و يخترق العناصر الأخرى و هو يصف حدود الأشكال و المستويات.





الخط المستقيم

و للخط المستقيم بعد واحد و يحدد بإحداثيات نقطة بدايته و نقطة نهايته و يجب ان يكون للخط سمك حتى يصبح مرئيا و النسبة بين السمك و الطول هى التى تحدد استيعابنا لصفات الخط مثل الخط القوى و الضعيف و المسيطر و المعرج و المستمر الخ.





إحداثيات الخط المستقيم


 أنواع الخطوط 





أنواع الخطوط 





أشكال الخطوط 





ترتيب عشوائي للخطوط 





ترتيب منتظم للخطوط


استخدامات الخطوط في التصميم المعماري 

تستخدم الخطوط للتعبير عن أشياء مختلفة في التصميم المعماري. فالخط قد يعنى حائط أو جزء مختفى او عنصر اعلى من مستوى الرؤية وهكذا. وفيما يلي بعض أنواع الخطوط التي تستخدم في الرسومات المعمارية:





استخدامات الخطوط فى التصميم المعمارى


 المستوى 
هو امتداد للخط فى اتجاه واحد و له طول و عرض و شكل و سطح و اتجاه و موقع فى الفراغ. و تتخذ المستويات اشكال مختلفة تحددها الخطوط. 

 الأشكال المعمارية الأساسية للمستويات 





الأشكال المعمارية الأساسية للمستويات 





تكوين الأشكال الأساسية: المثلث و المربع و الدائرة


 الحجم 
هى امتداد للمستوى فى الفراغ و له طول و عرض و عمق و شكل و يحتوى فراغ و سطح و اتجاه و له موقع فى الفراغ. 

الحجوم الاساسية 
المكعب - الاسطوانة - الهرم - المخروط - الكرة





الحجوم الأساسية

خصائص الحجوم 
الشكل - الحجم - اللون - الملمس - الوضع - التوجيه 

 تشكيل الحجوم 
الحذف - الإضافة - تغيير المقياس - التركيب 



للتواصل مع الكاتب:


----------



## انور يس شوقى (22 أبريل 2011)

اديك العافية


----------



## matrix102 (10 مايو 2011)

جميل


----------



## لمياء بنة أحمد (3 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## ابواسيل (6 يوليو 2011)

تحية عطرة د. ياسر علي المعلومات السره التي قدمتها والي الامام


----------



## doaa zeedat (16 سبتمبر 2011)

منيح


----------



## المهندسة:مها (8 ديسمبر 2011)

thanx ​


----------



## مروه سيف (2 نوفمبر 2014)

اتمنى لو اجد كتاب او دورس لاساسيات الرسم المعماري غير الشرح النظري
جزاك الله كل خير


----------

